# Questions about Gold Severums pairing up



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

As many of you know, I recently purchased 7 young gold severum. The plan is to allow two to pair off, and to then re-home the rest of them. Most are very healthy. One of them is still spooked, hiding, pale, and fin-clamping, but for the most part they have really settled in well and have even begun developing a relationship with me.

I've done a lot of reading about the subject, but am hoping for input from someone with first-hand experience with this. 

I've read that they generally start to pair off when they are approximately 3-4" in length, and that they generally do not become territorial until they are preparing to mate, and that at that time it is the matched pair defending a territory.

At this time they are about 1 1/2-2" each. I've begun seeing some of the kissing activities, but they have only been test kisses. I have, however, noticed that a few of them have begun to show territorial behavior towards others. 

I'm not sure what my question is. I suppose I have many. They are in a 55 gallon tank, and I'm curious if this will be sufficient for them until they reach 3-4". Additionally, is it possible that they will pair off sooner than my research says? 

Any other first-hand experiences being shared will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am no expert on gold severums;but i have been keeping and breeding them for the past 35 years.i would not suggest that you do what i do because i don't really do it right.i have raised a dozen or so of them in a 75 gallon tank.i currently only have 6 of them about 7-10 inches long.2 pairs and a small female and a large male extra.
they will do a lot of jaw locking and such to establish a pecking order.most of it just play though.even when spawning they will just chase others away and not really do any damage.they will start to pair off like your info said..3-4 inches or so.may not breed for awhile though.
don't know how much you know about them;but the male will get the bright orange cabling in his cheeks and snout.the face of the female will be "clean".
if you have any specific questions;just ask and i will do my best to answer them...the biggest gold severum i ever had was a male that weighed 2 1/2 lbs..


----------



## tburdock (Jul 7, 2008)

I've kept severums for a couple years now and have had several batches of fry survive. I've never had more than two at the same time; I guess I was fortunate to get a pair each time. 

I think males will grow faster (in my experience anyways) and you can usually sex them around 3", so you might be able to take out some when they are smaller. I think 7 3-4" severums in a 55 gallon might get to be a bit cramped.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

The sickly one didn't make it, so I'm down to 6 at this time.

Thanks, both of you, for your input. I'll play it by ear and see if I'll need to figure something out sooner than I had expected.


----------

